# Ride Challenge ALGORITHM FAILURE



## Confused23 (Jul 9, 2018)

My old challenges were 64 rides for $64 bonus and another 21 rides for a $57 bonus.

Now my challenges this week are.......132 rides for $135, another 10 rides for $71 and another 23 for $61.

Virtually impossible for me to do that many rides.

Anybody seeing the same thing this week?


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

They are pushing you to give more rides... If it's impossible to get, just count it as not getting any ride challenge this week. For me, they only give a ride challenge offer occasionally.


----------



## Confused23 (Jul 9, 2018)

Does Uber have a bonus system that works better than this B.S.?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

They did the same thing to me roughly. My normal bonus was 62 rides for $64, another 10 rides for anywhere between 17 and $23. This week it's 110 rides for $123 and another 10 rides gets another $35. But there is no way in hell I will ever get close to 110 rides in a week much less 120.

My original plan was to always hit my 60 to ride bonus and at least supplement with lots of uber XL rides. Now with no hard incentive to drive for Lyft I will probably just drive for Uber most of the time.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Confused23 said:


> My old challenges were 64 rides for $64 bonus and another 21 rides for a $57 bonus.
> 
> Now my challenges this week are.......132 rides for $135, another 10 rides for $71 and another 23 for $61.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------
Your post is confusing.
Old rate 85 rides for $121 ( 64 rides for $64 + 21 rides more for an additional $57 )

New rate (per you) 132 rides for $135 + 10 rides for $71 + 23 rides for $61 totaling = 165 rides for $ 267
You will have to drive approx 66 hours to hit 165 ride. If you do shared rides, you may reach the total quicker.
I have never seen three tier in this bonus. It is possible. Secret is to do" Shared Rides". 
It has been so slow for the past 2-3 months, maybe many drivers have stopped driving and Lyft needs drivers. JMO


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Confused23 said:


> Does Uber have a bonus system that works better than this B.S.?


Just like with Lyft it depends on your region and even in the same area drivers get different offers. They recently came out with something called Uber Pro and it eventually will spread to all markets. You have to collect XXX points (earned by giving rides) in a 3 month period to qualify for quest promotions (Uber's version of a ride challenge).


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

AlteredBeast said:


> My normal bonus was 62 rides for $64, another 10 rides for anywhere between 17 and $23.


I got my first weekly challenge last week and it was pretty much exactly that. For this week it went to 79 for $97, +10 for another $22 and +6 for another $57.

As a part timer there's no way in hell I can achieve those numbers, so might as well not even try.  I'll put Lyft on hold for this week and just do scheduled morning airport rides in the morning before the day job and do Uber in the evenings when I feel like it.


----------



## Confused23 (Jul 9, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> I got my first weekly challenge last week and it was pretty much exactly that. For this week it went to 79 for $97, +10 for another $22 and +6 for another $57.
> 
> As a part timer there's no way in hell I can achieve those numbers, so might as well not even try.  I'll put Lyft on hold for this week and just do scheduled morning airport rides in the morning before the day job and do Uber in the evenings when I feel like it.


Something is up. Lyft doesn't want to pay people a bonus this week.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Confused23 said:


> Something is up. Lyft doesn't want to pay people a bonus this week.


Well... For a full time driver I don't think my challenge is too difficult to complete. It's just 13 rides/day. But when you are anting just on the side, things get a bit more difficult.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------------
> Your post is confusing.
> Old rate 85 rides for $121 ( 64 rides for $64 + 21 rides more for an additional $57 )
> 
> ...


This might be true where you are but not everyone is in the same area. I don't even have shared rides where I am and can't get 2 rides per hour on lyft on a busy night.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

They do this to figure out the maximum ride you can do without hitting the bonus. It was done to me. They will bait you with high bonus first..


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

*I try hard not to be manipulated by LYFTs various incentives. If they go my way, and I'm driving already, Great. If they offer weird streak times, then I just ignore them. I've only been offered ride challenges 4 or 5 times, and the numbers were always too high to ever achieve. Once, they offered a lower one and I had a busy Saturday night, and that worked out. But I try really hard to push back against LYFT's mainuplation tactics. I see what they are doing there, I try not to let it get to me.*


----------



## Bigtimeboo (Dec 23, 2018)

Haven’t gotten a ride challenge in weeks despite hitting them from time to time 

This is yet another dumb move by lyft ... why wouldn’t you give everyone ride challenges and give more tiers to incentivize people to drive .., they more than make back the money from bonuses from the extra rides you give that you normally wouldn’t


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Confused23 said:


> My old challenges were 64 rides for $64 bonus and another 21 rides for a $57 bonus.
> 
> Now my challenges this week are.......132 rides for $135, another 10 rides for $71 and another 23 for $61.
> 
> ...


Last time lyft did that I cut it off for a few months.


----------



## oohaygoog (Feb 20, 2019)

If you are referring to lyft, yes, I saw the same thing. A moving target, I was furious. Makes me so mad.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Haven’t seen a ride challenge in south Florida since December


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I woder if anti-gambling laws might come into play here. Think about it. The company controls ping dispatch. They can easily control how many rides you get. One could argue this is a form of gambling where the house (Lyft/Uber) 100% controls the odds.


----------



## Confused23 (Jul 9, 2018)

Larry$$$ said:


> They do this to figure out the maximum ride you can do without hitting the bonus. It was done to me. They will bait you with high bonus first..


If that's the case.....it was really dumb of Lyft. It totally backfired because I'm just doing Uber exclusively until I get a reasonable challenge.

It would've been smart to move the challenge up a bit to say 80 or 90.....something I could do. But when you say 132 when I've never got anywhere close to that....it's like saying F you to me.

They're just going to lose more drivers to Uber with these awful tactics.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

In south florida I've had 1 ride challenge offered since they started it. I had weekly challenge every single week before that. They base incentives on how many drivers they need.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------------
> Your post is confusing.
> Old rate 85 rides for $121 ( 64 rides for $64 + 21 rides more for an additional $57 )
> 
> ...


everybody else understands it except you. do you see you may be the problem kk2929 .
you really need to go back and read it again. if you can not understand it then pm me i will explain it to you personally .


----------



## Veli (Jan 31, 2019)

I don’t even get ride challenges but seeing what they set them to they seem ridiculous. Uber lets me pick a quest which lets me estimate how much I’m going to work that week in my market. Lyft’s loss. I’ll end up turning off Lyft when it gets busy to do quest. If I’m working no matter what I’ll do it on Uber instead of Lyft.


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

Mine did as well. From 97 to 102. Once upon a time I could do 97 but that was months ago. Now I'm doing 70 and that's enough for me. Ill let the drivers who live in their cars earn the 102.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

You did say it's a "challenge" right?


----------



## Veli (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Same damn challenge for the upcoming week: 79 for $97, +10 for another $22 and +6 for another $57. Guess I’m done with Lyft challenges and just continue with scheduled airport/other longer rides and save Uber when I feel like doing what ants do.

Not going to work for a part-timer not wanting to ant around 7 days a week.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I don't even have a ride challenge... Just a give 15 get $105 minimum


----------



## Confused23 (Jul 9, 2018)

Lyft is keeping my challenge at 132 rides this week even though I’ve never done more than 84 rides in a week. Just how dumb are they?

Do they not realize that just makes driver like me drive for Uber and forget them entirely?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Confused23 said:


> Lyft is keeping my challenge at 132 rides this week even though I've never done more than 84 rides in a week. Just how dumb are they?
> 
> Do they not realize that just makes driver like me drive for Uber and forget them entirely?


I agree. LYFT's algorithm should be making the challenges right on the edge of attainable, to lock you into their platform, instead of making them an Everest-sized mountain that you simply give up and walk away to the other big platform.


----------



## Confused23 (Jul 9, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I agree. LYFT's algorithm should be making the challenges right on the edge of attainable, to lock you into their platform, instead of making them an Everest-sized mountain that you simply give up and walk away to the other big platform.


It feels like someone at Lyft hates me and did that as an "F" you to me.....it reallly feels like they're saying...."Screw this guy."


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

It’s Uber’s house
and U can never beat the house

Reminder, to uber Drivers are disposable nonemployees easily replaceable.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Confused23 said:


> It feels like someone at Lyft hates me and did that as an "F" you to me.....it reallly feels like they're saying...."Screw this guy."


It's an algorithm that does this (nothing personal!) . Obviously, it is algorithm that needs a bit of tweaking!
LYFT is so passive agressive with its language and behavior. Both LYFT & UBER play psychological games with its driver pool in terms of incentives and rules, But UBER just flat out ignores its drivers complaints. LYFT plays passive-agressive co-dependnant games that prey on the 'good faith' of its drivers.

I say this as a driver who refuses to drive for UBER, due to their head-office shenanigans.

But the nag emails (which now come up as a pop-up in the App every time I turn it on) due to cancellations "affecting the community" and their blatant propaganda Hub-Blog, and now their silly Ride-Challenge Algorithm are *TEDIOUS* _and stink of 'micromanager mentality._'


----------



## Confused23 (Jul 9, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> It's an algorithm that does this (nothing personal!) . Obviously, it is algorithm that needs a bit of tweaking!
> LYFT is so passive agressive with its language and behavior. Both LYFT & UBER play psychological games with its driver pool in terms of incentives and rules, But UBER just flat out ignores its drivers complaints. LYFT plays passive-agressive co-dependnant games that prey on the 'good faith' of its drivers.
> 
> I say this as a driver who refuses to drive for UBER, due to their head-office shenanigans.
> ...


I can't understand how an algorithm can raise a challenge by that much. I have to think there was some human input involved.

Maybe because they're about to do an IPO, they want to take as much money as possible. Who knows?


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> It's an algorithm that does this (nothing personal!) . Obviously, it is algorithm that needs a bit of tweaking!
> LYFT is so passive agressive with its language and behavior. Both LYFT & UBER play psychological games with its driver pool in terms of incentives and rules, But UBER just flat out ignores its drivers complaints. LYFT plays passive-agressive co-dependnant games that prey on the 'good faith' of its drivers.
> 
> I say this as a driver who refuses to drive for UBER, due to their head-office shenanigans.
> ...


Put yourself in u/l shoes.
You've screwed over drivers numerous times including, but not limited to, lower fares. Each time the drivers have no credible response, no strike, no noise, no nothing. Probably because most are PT.

In fact, more new drivers sign up.

Uber & Lyft have the perfect formula.
Any algorithm "tweaking" will be in their favor.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

NOBODY should be doing RIDESHARE as a full time job.

All risk, no workplace benefits or safety net. Yie.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Algo whatever, the tail does not wag the dog. 
It’s the executives that choose what the drivers get. 
That will always be the case.

Your getting effed because Uber/Lyft execs say so. Period.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Confused23 said:


> Does Uber have a bonus system that works better than this B.S.?


I had 12 for 12 2 weeks ago


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Lyft has been very nice to me lately( most of the time)... I don't know the reason for it.
190$ for 95
Pings not a issue.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Confused23 said:


> It feels like someone at Lyft hates me and did that as an "F" you to me.....it reallly feels like they're saying...."Screw this guy."


I often feel this way,!


----------



## UbrbU (Feb 6, 2019)

Tnasty said:


> I often feel this way,!


I once told Lyft " ***** you mother**ers in an email reply and asked them to deactivate my account. They did not deactivate my account but put me on the back burner. Had less than 10 trips in the last 12 months mainly scheduled pick ups. Good thing I 've been 99% uber, 1% Lyft since 2015 .


----------



## LAXJAB (Feb 28, 2019)

Recent quote from former Lyft employee in SFO: "The company does whatever possible to motivate the drivers when they are new...dangling the carrot. Then they slowly pull the carrot away, the main goal is to have them quit by the 6-7 month mark. The motto at Lyft was to basically have as many ignorant drivers as possible. I had trouble sleeping at night so I found other work." Sounds like solid insight ...


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

LAXJAB said:


> Recent quote from former Lyft employee in SFO: "The company does whatever possible to motivate the drivers when they are new...dangling the carrot. Then they slowly pull the carrot away, the main goal is to have them quit by the 6-7 month mark. The motto at Lyft was to basically have as many ignorant drivers as possible. I had trouble sleeping at night so I found other work." Sounds like solid insight ...


Interesting insight. It is definitely true that most LYFT/UBER drivers have a poor grasp of arithmetic and accounting. (And can be easily fooled that GROSS income is NET Income)...for a while, anyway.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

When I was complaining to a customer service rep. about a bunch of stuff, I did have her tell me maybe you are burned out after a year, maybe you should quit. It would not surprise me if their goal was to just churn through new drivers as fast as possible. Although part of me thinks there has to be a limit to that, especially with less young people getting drivers licenses and buying cars. There has to be a point at which they exhaust driver supply, but they'll have their IPO done before that. And then they just pray autonomous cars will save them at that point.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

SubaruLegacy said:


> When I was complaining to a customer service rep. about a bunch of stuff, I did have her tell me maybe you are burned out after a year, maybe you should quit. It would not surprise me if their goal was to just churn through new drivers as fast as possible.


My last three calls to LYFT DRIVER SUPPORT (and their supervisors) have certainly ambiguously hinted at 'maybe you should just go away and stop bugging us.' 
And I've only done 2000 rides over 15 months.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> They did the same thing to me roughly. My normal bonus was 62 rides for $64, another 10 rides for anywhere between 17 and $23. This week it's 110 rides for $123 and another 10 rides gets another $35. But there is no way in hell I will ever get close to 110 rides in a week much less 120.
> 
> My original plan was to always hit my 60 to ride bonus and at least supplement with lots of uber XL rides. Now with no hard incentive to drive for Lyft I will probably just drive for Uber most of the time.


They are testing how far you will climb out on the branch for the pretty banana


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Agree with what most of you say, but had another good day with Lyft 
Started today at 930-945 am
Did 220ish$
100% AR, 5.0 Ratings
Turned off the app for 1.5 hours total


----------



## bandit13 (Mar 31, 2017)

Confused23 said:


> My old challenges were 64 rides for $64 bonus and another 21 rides for a $57 bonus.
> 
> Now my challenges this week are.......132 rides for $135, another 10 rides for $71 and another 23 for $61.
> 
> ...


Yup !


Confused23 said:


> My old challenges were 64 rides for $64 bonus and another 21 rides for a $57 bonus.
> 
> Now my challenges this week are.......132 rides for $135, another 10 rides for $71 and another 23 for $61.
> 
> ...


Yup !



Confused23 said:


> My old challenges were 64 rides for $64 bonus and another 21 rides for a $57 bonus.
> 
> Now my challenges this week are.......132 rides for $135, another 10 rides for $71 and another 23 for $61.
> 
> ...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm underwhelmed


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Not a whole lot of money, but at least somewhat attainable for a part timer.

Unlike the stuff Lyft is pushing me. Except that for this week the payout went down from $176 to $133 while the # of rides stayed the same. LOL!!!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Not a whole lot of money, but at least somewhat attainable for a part timer.
> 
> Unlike the stuff Lyft is pushing me. Except that for this week the payout went down from $176 to $133. LOL!!!
> View attachment 301900


I'm in a different market, but last week, I had 47 Rides for $71 (Toronto, Canada - thus, Can$, so maybe it is just a currency exchange thing)


----------



## bandit13 (Mar 31, 2017)

:inlove:


Kurt Halfyard said:


> I'm in a different market, but last week, I had 47 Rides for $71 (Toronto, Canada - thus, Can$, so maybe it is just a currency exchange thing)


Not happening in either week for me.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

bandit13 said:


> :inlove:
> 
> Not happening in either week for me.


On a very good week, I can do 50 rides. That is a dedicated, and lucky week.
I CANNOT IMAGINE getting to 80+ rides in one weeks time, even fulltiming ride-share at 44h/wk in Toronto.


----------



## bandit13 (Mar 31, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> On a very good week, I can do 50 rides. That is a dedicated, and lucky week.
> I CANNOT IMAGINE getting to 80+ rides in one weeks time, even fulltiming ride-share at 44h/wk in Toronto.


That's why I posted it since both of us drive in Toronto & GTA.

That's pretty disturbing what LAXJAB said. Not surprising though.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

bandit13 said:


> That's pretty disturbing what LAXJAB said. Not surprising though.


Yes. And I believe it is absolutely true.


----------



## bandit13 (Mar 31, 2017)

Confused23 said:


> It feels like someone at Lyft hates me and did that as an "F" you to me.....it reallly feels like they're saying...."Screw this guy."


They are saying Screw All of You !

There is MORE from where you came from. A dime a dozen.



Confused23 said:


> Something is up. Lyft doesn't want to pay people a bonus this week.


IPO is coming. Money spent on Jan & Feb Discounts for Riders. Numbers need to be UP for investors.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I'm in a different market, but last week, I had 47 Rides for $71 (Toronto, Canada - thus, Can$, so maybe it is just a currency exchange thing)


With the hours I do, I can do the 50-60 rides a week if I do Lyft only. But doing 79-96 with my schedule is ridiculous, so no thanks.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

bandit13 said:


> That's why I posted it since both of us drive in Toronto & GTA.
> 
> That's pretty disturbing what LAXJAB said. Not surprising though.


These companies are sick. Pure greed with no regard for humanity. Now they are taking 50-75% of the fare. They have made a sick science out of screwing both drivers and passengers.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Luber4.9 said:


> These companies are sick. Pure greed with no regard for humanity. Now they are taking 50-75% of the fare. They have made a sick science out of screwing both drivers and passengers.


Reality Check: IF IT IS THAT BAD, WHY ARE PEOPLE USING THE SERVICE (At both ends)?


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Reality Check: IF IT IS THAT BAD, WHY ARE PEOPLE USING THE SERVICE (At both ends)?


Because they, cheapskates who can't afford a private ride to begin with, have to get to work and don't like the bus.

Drivers are simply desperate. Any driver with half a brain is looking for other work.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Luber4.9 said:


> Because they, cheapskates who can't afford a private ride to begin with, have to get to work and don't like the bus.
> 
> Drivers are simply desperate. Any driver with half a brain is looking for other work.


As long as the market (Drivers Desperation/Ignorance or Rider Entitlement) decides, then this train is going to stay on the tracks.


----------



## Bigtimeboo (Dec 23, 2018)

Luber4.9 said:


> These companies are sick. Pure greed with no regard for humanity. Now they are taking 50-75% of the fare. They have made a sick science out of screwing both drivers and passengers.


How are passengers getting screwed? Most of them are probably getting free or discounted rides? Every move lyft has made in the past year only hurts the driver.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Veli said:


> I don't even get ride challenges but seeing what they set them to they seem ridiculous. Uber lets me pick a quest which lets me estimate how much I'm going to work that week in my market. Lyft's loss. I'll end up turning off Lyft when it gets busy to do quest. If I'm working no matter what I'll do it on Uber instead of Lyft.





Ricardo Resolute said:


> Put yourself in u/l shoes.


U/L: Let's offer drivers bonuses that they can't hit. This way we won't have to pay anything, but we can tell the media that we offer all this pay and that drivers are simply too lazy, that's why they don't make much money.


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

hey is it just me or has others noticed that when they get a ride challenge suddenly they become a magnet for longer trips and when they dont have a ride challenge you become a magnet for short trips. last week i hit a record in my per hour earnings which i thank my ride challenge but this week i dont and last night was nothing but short rides. tonight and this whole week will be as well nothing but short rides.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

I am trying to meet the new driver challenge, and it's a tedious grind. Lyft seems to be less favored in DFW, and I am struggling to pick up 3-4 trash rides every night. Will be glad when the challenge is over, and then I doubt I will drive Lyft much anymore. There's hardly ever a surge and not a lot of pings.

I have also noticed that I am offered more long rides than short ones. I don't know if that's just how it is, or if Lyft is just ****ing with me because I'm grinding on their challenge, but of course I suspect the latter.


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> I have also noticed that I am offered more long rides than short ones. I don't know if that's just how it is, or if Lyft is just ****ing with me, but of course I suspect the latter.
> 
> I am trying to meet the new driver challenge, and it's a tedious grind. Lyft seems to be less favored in DFW, and I am struggling to pick up 3-4 trash rides every night. Will be glad when the challenge is over, and then I doubt I will drive Lyft much anymore. There's hardly ever a surge and not a lot of pings.


Last Thursday I had 2 rides that earned me $26 each . Yesterday nothing but short trips. I had to cancel two cuz they where rediculously short. They are giving these long rides to drivers with big ride challenges to make it harder for them to get to 102 or whatever. It's been consistently like this for me. Weeks I have ride challenges I get nice long rides weeks I don't I get nothing but short annoying rides.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

GTADriver said:


> Last Thursday I had 2 rides that earned me $26 each . Yesterday nothing but short trips. I had to cancel two cuz they where rediculously short. They are giving these long rides to drivers with big ride challenges to make it harder for them to get to 102 or whatever. It's been consistently like this for me. Weeks I have ride challenges I get nice long rides weeks I don't I get nothing but short annoying rides.


On the other hand, I had a ride challenge last week, and I had 90% shorties, several <2km. I think you feel the pain when things don't go your way, and ignore the fortune when they do.

Either way, I'd need a data-set in the 10,000 ride range across many drivers both on and not on a ride challenge to see if there were any REAL statistically significant effects going on.


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> On the other hand, I had a ride challenge last week, and I had 90% shorties, several <2km. I think you feel the pain when things don't go your way, and ignore the fortune when they do.


Your ride challenge is small as is the payout.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

GTADriver said:


> Your ride challenge is small as is the payout.


Agreed. But do you really think that the algorithm weights both on/off ride challenge, then also the magnitude of ride challenge then feeds it back in how it hands out pings? I think you give LYFT/UBER too much credit on this issue.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

I've been told by a Lyft insider that they have all sorts of different flags to use on driver accounts.

He said if your AR is low they can check a box that just sends undesirable/problematic pax to you. Kind of like using certain drivers as garbage disposals.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Agreed. But do you really think that the algorithm weights both on/off ride challenge, then also the magnitude of ride challenge then feeds it back in how it hands out pings? I think you give LYFT/UBER too much credit on this issue.


Uber/Lyft is unregulated and they can do whatever they want to. So yes, I feel that the details of the dispatch algorithm logic is limited only by your imagination. Imagine a whole team of not computer guys, but rather psychologists, sociologists, anthropologists, and human factors people who are tossed into a room and told ANYTHING GOES. That is who is determining the dispatch algorithm.


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> Uber/Lyft is unregulated and they can do whatever they want to. So yes, I feel that the details of the dispatch algorithm logic is limited only by your imagination. Imagine a whole team of not computer guys, but rather psychologists, sociologists, anthropologists, and human factors people who are tossed into a room and told ANYTHING GOES. That is who is determining the dispatch algorithm.


Totally agree. These guys need to constantly come up with ways to control us. I had a gm once tell me that they couldn't do something because it didn't change driver behavior.
Modifying their despatch algo is not hard to do for their engineers and they need to do these tests to improve the AI for their self driving cars. It's all variables and engineers can adjust these variables as they see fit. Coding is also about if then then that codes.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

https://onezero.medium.com/how-i-became-addicted-to-the-gig-economy-2a8baf6017d8


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Interesting to see how these ride challenges change from week to week...

First I had 60 for $91, then jumped to 95 for $133 (impossible for me) then went down to 60 for $81 last week and for this week it's down to 60 for $61. So, this week I need to do the same # of rides for $20 smaller payout than last week? Not to mention $30 less than three weeks ago. Really? Thanks for the motivation, Lyft. 

Where the hell does the AI come up with this stuff??? LOL!


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

60 rides in a week? I barely had patience/motivation to do 3-4 rides a day, let alone 8-9.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I don't have too big of an issue to do 8-10 rides during the week when I do 1-3 airport trips in the morning and then ant another 2-4 hours in the evening. Then add another 20-30 total during Friday and Saturday nights. I usually don't go anting on Sundays unless there are schedule airport trips. Threshold for partial payout is 50 rides, anyway.

That 95 rides was just crazy, though... Not gonna happen when you do this as a part-timer. But I guess the AI doesn't know who does this full- or part time.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I think they know when there will be alot of small rides in town. A convention might be a example of this. So then they make the bonus harder to get.


----------

